# Recently Acquired: 3DFX Voodoo 5-6000 Rev3700A !



## Nostalgic Hardware (Aug 26, 2019)

Hi all

Thought i'd show off my recently acquired Voodoo5-6000 Revision 3700A with the PCI-Rework. Big thanks to Gold Leader from VoodooAlert for tracking down this gem in just 3 days!

It is fully functioning and has passed a 2 hour stress test of 3D Mark 2001SE!, I will be adding to this thread once I finished the permanent system/home for it! 

Here it is 

Front Shot!






Rear Shot





Serial Number Closeup






Closeup of the Hint PCI Bridge Chip and Power Delivery.  I have added a Copper Enzotech Heatsink to the Chip to prolong it's life





Closeup of Front Rear






Closeup of the Backside Front. I have also added Enzotech Copper Heatsinks to the rear of the VSA-100 Chips to help protect/prolong the life of the BGA Solder Joints.






Closeup of Backside Rear


----------



## s3thra (Aug 28, 2019)

Ooh, nice! This card is in such good condition.

There's someone over on Vogons who posted a system with the same card, CPU and motherboard a few years back.

Can't wait to see more photos of a complete system.


----------



## steen (Aug 28, 2019)

If you acquired locally (city of churches), that may be Ryan Nunn's 3dfx gift for RGSSAA optimisation (IIRC).


----------



## Nostalgic Hardware (Aug 28, 2019)

steen said:


> If you acquired locally (city of churches), that may be Ryan Nunn's 3dfx gift for RGSSAA optimisation (IIRC).



Never knew anyone had one here .  I brought this from Markus who is located in Spain.


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 28, 2019)

those tiny fans are pretty cool


----------



## phill (Aug 28, 2019)

That's just pure awesome right there   I guess it was just the card and no box?


----------



## Nostalgic Hardware (Aug 28, 2019)

phill said:


> That's just pure awesome right there  I guess it was just the card and no box?



Thanks!  These never came boxed, these are engineering samples.  But there is photos of the box design out there


----------



## phill (Aug 28, 2019)

I'd love to be able to find and afford a boxed Voodoo 5500...  I'm not sure if I'd go PCI or AGP tho.....


----------



## jigar2speed (Aug 30, 2019)

Congratulation on owning a Ferrari. Amazing card.


----------



## steen (Sep 2, 2019)

SWZSSR said:


> Never knew anyone had one here .  I brought this from Markus who is located in Spain.


Yeah, Ryan re-compiled the binaries for the OGL drivers for WinXP after 3dfx went under. I included them in my Bansheedrivers mix with the Voodoo 5 control panels.


----------



## Deleted member 190205 (Sep 3, 2019)

Glad to see you got it running as well ,as you posted at x-3dfx 
You could post pics of the system when it's completed tho, I'm glad I found a 6K for someone that takes good care of it, we needed that within the 3dfx community for quite some time 

Brilliant idea when it comes to them burnt copper heatsinks, if you need any more help lemmie know.


----------



## phill (Sep 3, 2019)

If only I could afford a few of the Voodoo cards   I bet these go for a small fortune don't they?


----------



## Deleted member 190205 (Sep 3, 2019)

phill said:


> If only I could afford a few of the Voodoo cards  I bet these go for a small fortune don't they?


Well if you need help I can always look around for ya  as owner of the x-3dfx community I have plenty contacts to help a fellowman out 
I just know where to look hehe and no not all go for a fortune the prototypes? yes they are very expensive a TITAN RTX is like 30% cheaper for some cards so no best not to take part of that unless you don't mind it.

A Rampage goes for well over 15K USD maybe even more and well to me that isn't worth it, it's capitalism at it's best, the actual value to me would be around 1200 Euro or say 1400 USD maybe but yea,..

Normal production cards can come for good deals if you are seeking a specific type let me know and I can see what I can find for you of course


----------



## Nostalgic Hardware (Sep 12, 2019)

UPDATE #1

The card is now in a system!  I have spent the last few weeks tracking down the last few parts.

New 3COM 3C2000-T 1Gigabit Ethernet Card






Audigy 2ZS SB0350 "Preview Card"






Here is the system assembled!






Specs

CPU: AMD AthlonXP 3000+ Barton
Motherboard: Epox 8K3A+ Rev1.2 (Poly Mod)
Ram: 2GB 2x1GB Kingston DDR-400 (Will be changing this)
GPU: Voodoo5-6000 3700A Hank PCI Rework,
LAN: 3COM 3C2000-T
Audio: Audigy 2ZS Preview Board
HDD: Western Digital 200GB 7200RPM IDE
Case: Lian Li PC-7
PSU: Zippy EMACS HG2-6400DP 35amp 5V Rail
Cooling: 2X Deepcool RGB 120MM
OS: Win2000 SP4

Drivers Used
- Motherboard : VIA_4in1_443v
- Graphics : SFFT ALPHA 41 modified by ps47 + Latest 3DFX Control Panel
- Soundcard : Youpax driver 36303

More to come!


----------



## natr0n (Sep 12, 2019)

I have an nforce 2 ultra epox board in a case which I need to check on soon I bet the caps are bad.


----------



## phill (Sep 12, 2019)

SWZSSR said:


> UPDATE #1
> 
> The card is now in a system!  I have spent the last few weeks tracking down the last few parts.
> 
> ...



Beautiful   No need for other words...


----------



## bonehead123 (Sep 12, 2019)

Nice find !

I used to have one of the early Voodoo5 cards from many moons ago, and sold it to an ebay collector several years ago for a considerable amount moar than what I paid for it...... I had the original box and all the stuff that was in it from the factory, selling it was like Christmas in July, yee haw


----------



## bug (Sep 12, 2019)

Not made in China?!? What has the world come to?


----------



## Bungz (Sep 23, 2019)

I like that 

Also like the poly modded 8K3A+

Have one that needs doing hmmmm.


----------



## Nevidimka (Apr 9, 2020)

HI There SWZSSR, awesome hardware you have there. Would be my dream to have/build them like you did, but I just dont have the time or money for it unfortunately. But being a 3dfx fan myself, I just love what you did and I have a couple of suggestions to you if you like. You can get a PCI SD card to IDE adapter. Get a 240gb SD card and install windows on it. It will boot up the windows as if its on ssd, and also what about getting it a new modern case in black? just my 2 cents. 

Myself I am trying to bring back to life my old 20 year old pc and put in my v5 5500 AGP in it to play older games like ut99, ut2003, ut2004 etc. But I am having trouble trying to get it to boot into windows on my hdd. It just seems to fail even though the motherboard can detect all the hardware in the bios. I'll keep trying.


----------



## PatrickCT (May 20, 2020)

Hi SWZSSR, is this Marcus the one who modifies the Voodoo 5 series cards with faster memory and VSA-100 chips?


----------



## bobbybluz (May 20, 2020)

I was updating hard drives on one of my PC's a couple of days ago and came across pix of my former Voodoo 5 5500 that I sold on Ebay last year for far more than I ever expected to get from it. It went to a vintage gamer in Europe.


----------



## Mr.Scott (May 20, 2020)

3D01 on my Voodoo 5 5500 PCI card.


----------



## Kanan (May 24, 2020)

Quite a nice artifact you acquired there! Have fun, this is like the holy grail of GPUs.


----------



## PatrickCT (May 24, 2020)

Bungz said:


> I like that
> 
> Also like the poly modded 8K3A+
> 
> Have one that needs doing hmmmm.


Hi Bungz
What is "poly modded" board?


----------



## Cranky5150 (May 24, 2020)

This is giving me 56k kinda wood tbh....Took a while but boy was it worth it ! LOL


----------



## Solaris17 (May 24, 2020)

PatrickCT said:


> Hi Bungz
> What is "poly modded" board?



The capacitors have been swapped to polymer (solid state) ones.


----------



## PatrickCT (May 26, 2020)

Solaris17 said:


> The capacitors have been swapped to polymer (solid state) ones.


I have the same board and replaced them with decent electrolytics (a long time ago). The original electrolytics leaked purely through age; the mbrd was brand new but in a cupboard for a long time.


----------

